# peacock bass fishing



## drycreekboy (Jun 7, 2012)

is there anywhere to fish peacock bass in south ga i heard you could in fl haha i definantly dont have the money to go to the amazon


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 7, 2012)

i think the canals around the Miami airport are about the only place in the U.S.


----------



## Corey (Jun 8, 2012)

I was talking about this with a guy that works @ Home Depot
in Newnan, he use to live on this lake south of Okeechobee. 

I cant remember the name of it but he said they have been in 
there for about 20 years, he also stated there are a few more 
south of O that has them. I thought the same thing only in deep
south FL around MIA.


----------



## Hookum (Jun 8, 2012)

I took Dad down to FL for his 60th birthday and caught Peacocks in Miami. The lake in the middle of the race track has them in it along with some monster bass.  Another lake we fished was called E Lake...it was a private lake but it was loaded with peacocks.  Google Captain Jim Anson.


----------



## drycreekboy (Jun 8, 2012)

alritey thanks guys


----------



## mousley1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I went to Miami about 4 years ago to catch em in the canals. We pitched shiners on em and it was pretty fun  and caught some good LM's too .  Beware the strain of peacocks  down there are Butterfly peacocks and are typically bout 2-7 lbs as opposed to the Bar peacock which can go into the 20lbs range and  is what you see them boys catchin in the Amazon . Beautiful fish though  and running through the canals  in a Skeeter was a rush too.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 11, 2012)

This is what I want to do!  If only I knew of my beloved peacock bass when I was in Brazil two years ago!
I'd love to go down to Miami for some...road trip in my future!


----------



## Wander (Jun 11, 2012)

http://myfwc.com/media/1330862/PeacockBassBrochure.pdf


----------



## drycreekboy (Jun 11, 2012)

peacock bass are my favorite fish they are very unique and i would love to have about 4 mounted in my living room


----------

